# Kylin RTA - Coils



## Braki (8/3/18)

Hi guys,

I need some help please. I bought a Kylin RTA from a forum member and I put some Alien Clapton 0.45ohm coils in. The poor Pico 25 got so warm you could fry eggs on it. The ohms on the pico showed 0.17 and the watts was 30. I like the cooler vape. So I took one of the coils out and it just didnt do what I think it was supposed to do. 

Then I tried to wrap some coils, but I'm just stuffing that up completely. I'm not very strong in my hands and the coils keep spacing out or jumping all over the show. (Going to look into doing the drill thing)

So now I want to know what coils can I buy to use on the Kylin? (I'm limited on funds so if its something that is kinda in the cheap range but will work) I am still figuring out this whole wire and coil name thing so please if you could link me the coil that you suggest. 

Will the Pico even be able do run dual coils?


----------



## Raindance (8/3/18)

Braki said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some help please. I bought a Kylin RTA from a forum member and I put some Alien Clapton 0.45ohm coils in. The poor Pico 25 got so warm you could fry eggs on it. The ohms on the pico showed 0.17 and the watts was 30. I like the cooler vape. So I took one of the coils out and it just didnt do what I think it was supposed to do.
> 
> ...


From the end resistance being less than that expected, seems you may have had a short in the coils somewhere. Should have been in the region of 0.22 ohm. The pico can handle a lot so that should not be the problem. Did you pulse the coils and get them to glow evenly before wicking?

Regards


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/3/18)

at 0.17ohm I don't think 30w will even fire it. 

I too had the KYLIN and that was my only issue with it, it got super warm. I see the MINI doesn't suffer the same fate (although it runs at slightly less wattage)


----------



## Braki (8/3/18)

Raindance said:


> From the end resistance being less than that expected, seems you may have had a short in the coils somewhere. Should have been in the region of 0.22 ohm. The pico can handle a lot so that should not be the problem. Did you pulse the coils and get them to glow evenly before wicking?
> 
> Regards


Yes did pulse them and they glowed evenly. I now put in another coil and it was at 0.37ohm. Had to ram the watt up to 55. And then.... it leaked all over the show. Feel like I'm having bad luck with attys


----------



## Braki (8/3/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> at 0.17ohm I don't think 30w will even fire it.
> 
> I too had the KYLIN and that was my only issue with it, it got super warm. I see the MINI doesn't suffer the same fate (although it runs at slightly less wattage)


Does the mini leak?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/3/18)

Braki said:


> Does the mini leak?



Not at all! I am terrible at wicking RTAs and the only two I've got 100% correct (the rest my mate does for me) is the AMMIT 25 and the KYLIN MINI.It's an absolute breeze.


----------



## Braki (8/3/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Not at all! I am terrible at wicking RTAs and the only two I've got 100% correct (the rest my mate does for me) is the AMMIT 25 and the KYLIN MINI.It's an absolute breeze.


I also have the Ammit 25 and I go that one right now. Mostly condensation but no leaking. So glad about that. And I was looking forward to the Kylin cause I like to switch juice during the day and then I can swop out when I feel like something else. Now I'm wasting juice  Dont have money for a mini now.


----------



## vicTor (8/3/18)

hi @Braki 

get yourself a roll of this, or similar

you can make plenty plenty coils from it in however many wraps, in whatever ID also a great way to learn and experiment 

I think it is about R130.00

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (8/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Braki
> 
> get yourself a roll of this, or similar
> 
> ...


Thanks @vicTor will put it on my to buy list. Will sit this weekend and try again. Going to save up for one of those coil tools as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (9/3/18)

Braki said:


> Thanks @vicTor will put it on my to buy list. Will sit this weekend and try again. Going to save up for one of those coil tools as well.



my coiling tool is a 3mm drill bit ...lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Braki (9/3/18)

vicTor said:


> my coiling tool is a 3mm drill bit ...lol


I saw the people use drill bits or screwdrivers. I dunno if its just me not holding it right or what cause the 24/32 Clapton Wire I just cant get that so that the coil is nice and tight. I need to go print something that explains each type of wire. My 50 page flipfile is getting full now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/18)

Braki said:


> I saw the people use drill bits or screwdrivers. I dunno if its just me not holding it right or what cause the 24/32 Clapton Wire I just cant get that so that the coil is nice and tight. I need to go print something that explains each type of wire. My 50 page flipfile is getting full now.



I know what you mean @Braki

I also have some challenges when wrapping pre-bought Clapton wire and trying to get it very neat and tight. Its quite springy and doesnt always sit tight on the screwdriver. I have used the Vandyvape superfine MTL clapton wire.

Normal round wire i dont have this problem with and i can get it very tight and neat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/3/18)

Braki said:


> I saw the people use drill bits or screwdrivers. I dunno if its just me not holding it right or what cause the 24/32 Clapton Wire I just cant get that so that the coil is nice and tight. I need to go print something that explains each type of wire. My 50 page flipfile is getting full now.



Check out some youtube vids on coil building and then practice practice practice. That's the only way to get the wrapping of coils right.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/3/18)

Braki said:


> I saw the people use drill bits or screwdrivers. I dunno if its just me not holding it right or what cause the 24/32 Clapton Wire I just cant get that so that the coil is nice and tight. I need to go print something that explains each type of wire. My 50 page flipfile is getting full now.


2x28 ga ni80 fused clapton with 40ga ni80 wrap around a 2.5mm 7 wraps will work wonders 0.27 deul at 45w


----------



## vicTor (9/3/18)

Braki said:


> I saw the people use drill bits or screwdrivers. I dunno if its just me not holding it right or what cause the 24/32 Clapton Wire I just cant get that so that the coil is nice and tight. I need to go print something that explains each type of wire. My 50 page flipfile is getting full now.



it is tricky @Braki 

but you have come a far way since first spotted here on the forum

well done and keep it up lady !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/3/18)

Have been using the Kylin for a long time and is my only rta. I am using a alien coil 5 wraps which is around 0.23 in dual build.
I just make sure the juice holes are packed with cotton, it sweats but doesn't leak.
I feel it's impossible to get aliens coils tight and sticking to each other so I work with them when it's red hot. A pair of ceramic tweezers does the trick. Using the below coil for a month without any issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (9/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Have been using the Kylin for a long time and is my only rta. I am using a alien coil 5 wraps which is around 0.23 in dual build.
> I just make sure the juice holes are packed with cotton, it sweats but doesn't leak.
> I feel it's impossible to get aliens coils tight and sticking to each other so I work with them when it's red hot. A pair of ceramic tweezers does the trick. Using the below coil for a month without any issues.
> View attachment 125259
> ...


Need to get the coils right. @Moerse Rooikat and his wife is coming to visit tomorrow so we going to sit so that he can show me how to wrap the coils. Hopefully by tomorrow night I will have everything sorted. (Will keep the beers for afterwards ) The wrapping and the wicking. Will take photos and keep you guys updated. 

Thank you for all the advice. I am totally loving this journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/3/18)

Braki said:


> Need to get the coils right. @Moerse Rooikat and his wife is coming to visit tomorrow so we going to sit so that he can show me how to wrap the coils. Hopefully by tomorrow night I will have everything sorted. (Will keep the beers for afterwards ) The wrapping and the wicking. Will take photos and keep you guys updated.
> 
> Thank you for all the advice. I am totally loving this journey.


ek bring my bottle klippies saam bier maak my loud

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Waine (9/3/18)

Braki said:


> Does the mini leak?



Hi Braki 

I needed to quickly interject, the Kylin Mini does not leak. Please. For the benefit of us all here...Get that image of your first Kylin out of your heads. I also had the leak issue. Four Kylin minis later, It’s one of the best single coil RTA’s out at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/18)

@Braki if you promise to throw the Kylin into the dustbin or smash it with a hammer and not pass it on to someone else I will send you a brand new Kylin Mini still sealed in the package!

Stop with all these other tanks... send me a PM with your full name, address, postal code and cell number and I will ship you a Kyline Mini.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Braki (9/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Braki if you promise to throw the Kylin into the dustbin or smash it with a hammer and not pass it on to someone else I will send you a brand new Kylin Mini still sealed in the package!
> 
> Stop with all these other tanks... send me a PM with your full name, address, postal code and cell number and I will ship you a Kyline Mini.
> View attachment 125324


O my word. Ai I'm so emotional tonight. Struggling with my sugar levels since I stopped smoking. And now I'm sommer crying again. Thank you! Thank you! I'll PM you in a bit. Jussie. If I could send hugs over an ADSL line I would. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/18)

Braki said:


> O my word. Ai I'm so emotional tonight. Struggling with my sugar levels since I stopped smoking. And now I'm sommer crying again. Thank you! Thank you! I'll PM you in a bit. Jussie. If I could send hugs over an ADSL line I would.



Only a pleasure @Braki! I hate seeing people suffer with crap devices... plus I'm a Type 2 Diabetic as well and for the first time in many years I finally have my sugar levels under control. I simply gave up sugar, sweeteners and all carbs! Not easy but the results are spectacular!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog (9/3/18)

@Rob Fisher all I can say is WOW. Brings a tear of joy to my eye seeing such compassion and all I keep asking myself is why did I not start the vape journey ages ago. Enjoy it @Braki picked myself one up this afternoon.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (10/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Braki if you promise to throw the Kylin into the dustbin or smash it with a hammer and not pass it on to someone else I will send you a brand new Kylin Mini still sealed in the package!
> 
> Stop with all these other tanks... send me a PM with your full name, address, postal code and cell number and I will ship you a Kyline Mini.
> View attachment 125324



Once again doing justice to his avatar. Ridding the world of bad vapes one leaky tank at a time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/3/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Rob Fisher all I can say is WOW. Brings a tear of joy to my eye seeing such compassion and all I keep asking myself is why did I not start the vape journey ages ago. Enjoy it @Braki picked myself one up this afternoon.
> View attachment 125337



An incredible tank, you won't regret it. This is winning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Braki if you promise to throw the Kylin into the dustbin or smash it with a hammer and not pass it on to someone else I will send you a brand new Kylin Mini still sealed in the package!
> 
> Stop with all these other tanks... send me a PM with your full name, address, postal code and cell number and I will ship you a Kyline Mini.
> View attachment 125324



Legend @Rob Fisher !


Enjoy it @Braki !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (12/3/18)

Silver said:


> Legend @Rob Fisher !
> 
> 
> Enjoy it @Braki !!


Will do thank you @Silver . Cant wait to have it. No leaks! The joy and happiness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (12/3/18)

cant wait for the obs no leaks there as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------

